# Con startx inician las x pero tarda mucho

## dqs2009

No se si alguien ha tenido este problema pero el caso es que tras scribir startx y pulsar enter la pantalla se queda en negro mucho tiempo, la luz del disco va parpadeando y finalmente arrancan las x y puedes trabajar con cualquier entorno que tengas. Estamos hablando de unos 15-20 segundos tranquilamente.Es un portatil acer travelmate 4000.Me podeis ayudar en algo?

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *dqs2009 wrote:*   

> No se si alguien ha tenido este problema pero el caso es que tras scribir startx y pulsar enter la pantalla se queda en negro mucho tiempo, la luz del disco va parpadeando y finalmente arrancan las x y puedes trabajar con cualquier entorno que tengas. Estamos hablando de unos 15-20 segundos tranquilamente.Es un portatil acer travelmate 4000.Me podeis ayudar en algo?
> 
> saludos

 

startx ejecuta el contenido de ~/.xinitrc, así que es ahí donde tienes que buscar la causa del retardo. Todo dependerá del contenido de dicho archivo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

También puede ser que no hayas especificado correctamente un nombre de host, si tu archivo hostname dice:

 */etc/conf.d/hostname wrote:*   

> # Set to the hostname of this machine
> 
> HOSTNAME="migentoo"

 

Entonces en /etc/hosts tiene que decir:

```
127.0.0.1   localhost   migentoo
```

Salud!

----------

